# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  [JEU] DRIP, le premier jeu d'Atomic Turtle Studio

## Atomic Turtle

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je vous présente notre entreprise, *Atomic Turtle Studio*, tout juste créée en mars dernier. Nous sommes spécialisés dans les jeux vidéo rapides, mobile/adver/serious gaming (Android, iPhone, iPad).
Nous sommes en train de développer *Drip* pour Android et iOS. 

 DRIP 
*Description*
Le but du jeu est de parcourir différents tuyaux à travers plusieurs niveaux établi dans cinq univers et ce, le plus rapidement possible. 

*Images & Vidéos*

Concept Arts :




Screenshots :


Vous trouverez plus d'images sur notre page facebook : http://www.facebook.com/AtomicTurtleStudio

Video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xOE3DbHmhk

*Derniers Changements*
aucun pour l'instant

*Téléchargement*
aucun pour l'instant ( très prochainement ) 

*Autres Infos*
Sample sonore : http://soundcloud.com/rulian-be/sets/dripsound_trailer

Twitter : https://twitter.com/#!/ATMTurtle
Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/AtomicTurtleStudio/

Retrouvez tous les mercredis un aperçu du jeu via notre page Facebook et notre compte Twitter.

A bientôt !

----------


## xrogaan

Cette goutte me fait peur.

----------


## Froyok

> Cette goutte me fait peur.


Elle a presque un mono-sourcil. Brrr.

----------


## Atomic Turtle

Voici une nouvelle vidéo pour mieux se rendre compte du gameplay : 



Bien à vous :D

----------


## xrogaan

Ouais, avec ce jeu, t'augmente de 100% les risques de faire tomber ton smartphone a 500€ en jouant.

----------


## Atomic Turtle

Le jeu est disponible dès aujourd'hui en version complète et gratuite sur Google Play. On est en train de tester pour la version iOS.

Version Complète : https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...tleStudio.Drip

Version Gratuite : https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...tudio.DripLite

Bon jeu à vous  ::):

----------


## Atomic Turtle

Bonjour à tous et toutes !


Nous sommes actuellement en train de finaliser notre second jeu, qui s'appelle "Kill The Swak" et dont la sortie est imminente. Le jeu sera bien entendu disponible sur Google Play et sur l'Apple Store. D'ailleurs à ce propos, Drip est à présent disponible sur l'Apple Store pour la modique somme de 0.79 €

Retrouvez-le directement via cette page : http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/drip/id536469236

Tous les mercredis, comme vous le savez, nous postons une actualité en rapport avec le studio et principalement nos jeux en développement.

Dans ce cas-ci et pour vous présenter "Kill The Swak", découvrez quelques rendus de présentation ainsi qu'un échantillon sonore réalisé par notre Sound Designer :





http://soundcloud.com/atomicturtlest...he-swak-ingame

Retrouvez-nous sur la toile, via :

Twitter : https://twitter.com/#!/ATMTurtle
Site web : http://www.atomicturtlestudio.com
SoundCloud : http://soundcloud.com/atomicturtlestudio/
Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/AtomicTurtleStudio/


A bientôt !

----------

